# Looking for head and quick release recommendations for a monopod



## wsmith96 (Sep 10, 2013)

I need some advice from the CR collective here. I've got a canon monopod 500 right now with the ball head that came with it. I'm estimating that my camera/lens will be about 6-7 pounds (t1i with grip and 70-200mkii lens). The canon monopod specs say it's rated for 8.5 lbs.

I've been looking at getting a quick release system and I end up going in circles. I'm thinking that I want to get an arca compatible system, but the cost variations are huge between the different manufacturers. I have investigated RRS, Wimberly, Desmond (amazon), and Manfrotto and have come to the conclusion that the manfrotto system may not be the best due to what appears to be a proprietary clamp system.

So, before I spin myself into analysis paralysis, what do you guys/gals use? My budget is ~$150, but that could be stretched if needed.

Last, given what I'm putting on this monopod, should I be concerned with the stock ball head on the canon 500?

Thanks!

wes


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 10, 2013)

The case for ARCA-Swiss type rails is the freedom to adjust the balance to suit. There are lots of choices and finding something withn your budget shouldn't be too hard.

Jim


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 10, 2013)

No need for a ballhead on a monopod, IMO. I'd go with a tilt head. Definitely agree that an Arca-Swiss compatible clamp is best For the load you're considering, I'd get the Manfrotto 234 tilt head (just 234, not 234RC which has a non-removable proprietary clamp). 

I just looked, and the 234 seems to have been discontinued. Adorama still has them, as do some 3rd party sellers on Amazon. It's a great head, act fast! I know you mention wanting 6-7 lbs vs the spec'd 5.5 lbs load, but I used a 234 for a couple of years with a gripped 7D and 100-400L (I only replaced it after getting a 600 II). 

For the clamp, the 234 has a reversible 1/4"-20 3/8"-16 stud, so you can attach a variety of AS clamps. I used a Wimberley C-12 on my 234 head, but the RRS B2 LR II lever clamp or B2 Pro screw knob clamp would work, as well (as would similar clamps from Kirk).


----------



## ForumMuppet (Sep 10, 2013)

I have the RRS B2-LLR-II mounted directly to the monopod itself. No head at all. That cuts down on the weight and I find that when using a monopod that I do not need a head to pivot. If I need angle I just tilt the entire unit as a whole. But then again there are not may hillsides on a race track or sports field where I am shooting. 

I know you did not ask for it, but if you are in the market to get a new monopod as well I would suggest the Oben Carbon Fiber monopod from B&H as the prices just went down. You can get a nice 4 or 5-section one for less than $100. Plus the RRS clamp would take you to just under $230. It's a little more than your stated budget, but you did say that could be stretched.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 10, 2013)

You don't mention what kind of work you are doing, if it was video I'd suggest something with a fluid tilt (701hdv) if it's stills only then I'm with Neuro on the 234rc.

Your lens has a ring, so no need for a 3d head.

No need either to use a sledgehammer to crack a nut,
Check that whatever you buy you have to correct thread stepper also.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 10, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> No need for a ballhead on a monopod, IMO. I'd go with a tilt head. Definitely agree that an Arca-Swiss compatible clamp is best For the load you're considering, I'd get the Manfrotto 234 tilt head (just 234, not 234RC which has a non-removable proprietary clamp).
> 
> I just looked, and the 234 seems to have been discontinued. Adorama still has them, as do some 3rd party sellers on Amazon. It's a great head, act fast! I know you mention wanting 6-7 lbs vs the spec'd 5.5 lbs load, but I used a 234 for a couple of years with a gripped 7D and 100-400L (I only replaced it after getting a 600 II).
> 
> For the clamp, the 234 has a reversible 1/4"-20 3/8"-16 stud, so you can attach a variety of AS clamps. I used a Wimberley C-12 on my 234 head, but the RRS B2 LR II lever clamp or B2 Pro screw knob clamp would work, as well (as would similar clamps from Kirk).


 
I recently bought the 234 from Adorama via Amazon, its all I need for ordinary lenses like a 70-200 f/2.8. I have one of my Kirk AS compatible clamps installed on it. For smaller lenses like the 100L or 24-70 2.8 L, I mount the camera to the head.

There is a bit of a gotcha, since its a tilt head, and the QR plate is normally at a 90 degree difference between the camera body and a lens foot, you must loosen the clamp and rotate the whole thing 90 degrees to move from mounting the body to mounting via a lens foot.

A ball head helps to eliminate the rotation of the clamp, but brings its own set of issues.

http://www.amazon.com/Manfrotto-234-Monopod-Tilt-Replaces/dp/B001A1POL8/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1378846259&sr=8-6&keywords=monopod+head

Be sure to get a clamp that is threaded for 1/4 or 3/8, the 234 head comes with a 1/4 screw plus a 1/4-3/8 adapter.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Arca+Swiss+clamp&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3AArca+Swiss+clamp


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 10, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> There is a bit of a gotcha, since its a tilt head, and the QR plate is normally at a 90 degree difference between the camera body and a lens foot, you must loosen the clamp and rotate the whole thing 90 degrees to move from mounting the body to mounting via a lens foot.



Good point. That's actually why, when I needed a tilt head strong enough for the 600 II, I went with the RRS MH-02 Pro. A screw knob allows you to rotate the clamp 90°.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 10, 2013)

Or buy a spare plate to keep on the body, rotated the right way.

Cheaper and quicker.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 10, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Or buy a spare plate to keep on the body, rotated the right way.



Body has an L-bracket, not too convenient to have one of those perpendicular, and even for body plates, the custom fit ones offer much better anti-rotation. 

A Wimberley M-8 Perpendicular Plate or RRS MPR-CL would be one way to adapt the plate orientation, but not really a cheaper option.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 10, 2013)

Reading the ops only post back, no mention of l bracket, they have a light body t1i and a 70-200.

234rc is well up to spec. 

You want an anti-rotational head? On a monopod? Maybe start with 2 extra legs.

Don't need a titanium sledgehammer to crack nuts.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 11, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Reading the ops only post back, no mention of l bracket, they have a light body t1i and a 70-200.
> 
> 234rc is well up to spec.
> 
> ...



I know you read my first post in this thread, and saw that the 234 is what I recommended (not the 234RC, they're different), along with an AS-type clamp, all of which would come in well under the OP's budget. Since I had already given my answer to the OP, I didn't really see a need to repeat it. 

Since the OP mentions use only with a collared lens, the whole discussion of a perpendicular attachment is tangential, albeit less tangential than discussions involving titanium sledgehammers.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 11, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Since the OP mentions use only with a collared lens, the whole discussion of a perpendicular attachment is tangential



Quite.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 11, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Since the OP mentions use only with a collared lens, the whole discussion of a perpendicular attachment is tangential
> ...



I'd add my own angle to this, but it could only be derivative at this point.

Jim


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 11, 2013)

I have the Manfrotto RC2 clamp system on a couple of heads. My pistol grip head will not work if the QR clamp in not parallel to the bottom of the camera body. I'm not sure what the comment about mounting the plate the right way means, since at least some of the Manfrotto heads require it to be parallel to the camera body.

My solution was to adapt the RC2 system to a Kirk AS clamp, which works much better IMHO.


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 11, 2013)

thanks for all of your suggestions and input. I went ahead and grabbed a 234 and a wimberley c-12 mount/p20 plate. I didn't read all of the responses before I bought and will just have to deal with the rotation aspect should I need to mount the camera directly in the future. For now I'm planning on mounting my new 70-200 for sports shot from the sidelines. Just got a sideline pass at the local high school for some football photography


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 11, 2013)

Health to use it bud! Be sure to share some results. Folks underestimte the difference that a monopod can make.


----------

